# ~*(PiC)*~ Check out this *SPECIAL EIDTION* ///M5 !



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Hi All:

Spotted this *SPECIAL EDiTION* of a E39 BMW ///M5! Check it out! It's *TARGET #94*:

*http://www.jimmy540i.com/bmwnightmare10.htm *

Comments are welcome!









Regards,
JIMMY


----------

